# What kinda spikes for pruning?



## TREETX (Dec 7, 2005)

What kind of spikes you guys like to use when pruning trees?


----------



## Koa Man (Dec 7, 2005)

Is this a trick question? Why is it posted twice?


----------



## TREETX (Dec 7, 2005)

Dan, that is a cool pic. In Thomas Pakenhams book, there is a pic of Eucs like that which supposedly visitors can climb.

Oh, the thread, I like hearing myself type.


----------



## fmueller (Dec 7, 2005)

Hey that guy isn't tied in. I like to use Bashlins for pruning.


----------



## DadF (Dec 7, 2005)

Troll!!!!


----------



## Redbull (Dec 7, 2005)

TREETX said:


> What kind of spikes you guys like to use when pruning trees?


----------



## Diesel JD (Dec 7, 2005)

*a serious respnse*

I wonder if he's a troll or not...but the honest answer is none of these guys will recommend spikes for pruning. Too much damage to the bark and vascular tissues. Most here will use them for takedowns only...considered good etiquette in arborist circles.


----------



## treesurgeon (Dec 7, 2005)

spikes are for hackers.
as for the guy in the picture, yes crack kills.


----------



## Tom Dunlap (Dec 7, 2005)

No, no, no...you guys must be too young to have learned from Harold McPeak. He knows which spikes to use for pruning.

Read in his Facts section:

http://www.cuttree4u.com/

It seems that about once per year the young 'uns need to learn from the elders.


----------



## treesurgeon (Dec 7, 2005)

Tom Dunlap said:


> No, no, no...you guys must be too young to have learned from Harold McPeak. He knows which spikes to use for pruning.
> 
> Read in his Facts section:
> 
> ...


tom, dont put yourself down like that, im sure you have many tricks in the basket yet.


----------



## DDM (Dec 7, 2005)

TREETX said:


> What kind of spikes you guys like to use when pruning trees?



Same ones you use for topping I do believe.


----------



## Tree Frog (Dec 7, 2005)

Here is one that I have been working on recently. It was topped and gaffed thirty years ago. Every head that resprouted died and has been falling for years. I will have gaff pics on a neighboring tree on monday weather permiting.


----------



## treesurgeon (Dec 7, 2005)

sorry tom, just read the facts section.:bang: i cant imagine where ansi would be if that guy was on the board.


----------



## DDM (Dec 8, 2005)

Tree Frog said:


> Here is one that I have been working on recently. It was topped and gaffed thirty years ago. Every head that resprouted died and has been falling for years. I will have gaff pics on a neighboring tree on monday weather permiting.




Good Grief!


----------



## DadF (Dec 8, 2005)

Tom-if you don't do a sarcastic wink wink when you post those links someone on here is gonna take it for God's truth! That's really scary!!


----------



## Tom Dunlap (Dec 8, 2005)

The link is meant as a test  

McPeak was outed years ago and has a bit of a cult following, kind of like "Hot Tuna" The new generation needs to be exposed to some old stuff once in a while so that they know what the real world is all about. 

If anyone cares to write to Harold and confront him on his attitudes, go ahead. Do us a favor though, copy your email and his reply back here. This has been an on-going baiting session for years. He gets very defensive. From what I can remember he does answer all emails. He makes an easy target. Maybe one of these days he'll have a conversion experience and come around from the dark side. 

In case you didn't get the joke, I don't stand for using spikes for pruning.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Dec 8, 2005)

Oh, HORRORS! That clown is in my neck of the woods!  


Even if I didn't know ANYTHING, his website would convince me to go elsewhere.



To top it all off, he thinks Bush caused Katrina.  


Regardless of your opinion of Bush/Kerry/Gore/Reagan or whomever, putting political comments on a commercial website is one stupid move!


If you look up the definition of "unprofessional" in an online dictionary, I suspect they'll have a link to his site.

Well, at least he doesn't get his business email sent to an AOL address!


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Dec 11, 2005)

TREETX said:


> What kind of spikes you guys like to use when pruning trees?




Lobbing bombs Nate?


----------



## Tree Machine (Dec 11, 2005)

If you're a spikeless climber, then the actual amount of time you spend wearing spikes is pretty minimal. 

ALL spikes will spike, so in that respect they are all the same in function and form. There are pole spikes (short) and tree spikes (long), but they're still pointy gaffs made of steel or titanium or aluminum. Light or heavy (not that much heavier) the're all the same to me.

The difference is in the pads or the way you get the things to stay attached to your leg. This is where the true usefulness lies. This is where you make it or break it in wearability, comfort and performance.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Dec 11, 2005)

Tree Machine said:


> ALL spikes will spike, so in that respect they are all the same in function and form. There are pole spikes (short) and tree spikes (long), but they're still pointy gaffs made of steel or titanium or aluminum. Light or heavy (not that much heavier) *the're all the same to me.*



I suspect the tree feels the same!


----------



## xander9727 (Dec 11, 2005)

Remember.........make all checks payable to Harold McPeak!

Does the IRS know about this guy?


----------



## Tree Machine (Dec 11, 2005)

Xander, can you get us the link to Harold's scribblings? 

My first set of spurs were the common Buckingham 3-1/2" steel spikes with the stock hardware. I used that crappy setup for about 5 years and I credit the uncomfortableness of the spikes to my being a good spikeless climber.

But then I got the next grade up, padded leather tunnel pads, where the shin/knee part of the iron goes up inside the pad and is secured into it by the straps.... this was revolutionary for me and I've been using this setup for 8 years. This bottom-most, and second-to-the-botom most spur setup is all I've ever known.


----------



## xander9727 (Dec 11, 2005)

www.cuttree4u.com is where I read his diatribe of crap.
Makes me feel a lot better about my website.


----------



## Tom Dunlap (Dec 12, 2005)

Look in post #10 in this thread too.


----------



## highpoint-utd (Dec 12, 2005)

someone go round to this muppets house and punch him in the gob.hes mad


----------



## Tree Machine (Dec 12, 2005)

So whatever Harold says, don't do that. You'll be on the right track.


----------



## xander9727 (Dec 12, 2005)

Tree machine........your just another one of those bucket truck owning, pretty smiling, smooth talking, over charging, big company guys that starts rumors to put the little guys out of a job. Harold has shown me the light..........I'm enlightened.


----------



## rbtree (Dec 12, 2005)

Here's links to old fun... enjoy!

http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=284&highlight=Harold+McPeak

http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=13725&highlight=Harold+McPeak

http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=12621&highlight=Harold+McPeak


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Dec 12, 2005)

xander9727 said:


> Remember.........make all checks payable to Harold McPeak!
> 
> Does the IRS know about this guy?



If he's a sole proprietorship, there's no problem with having checks made out in his name. <shrug> If he doesn't want to incorporate or form an LLC, it's perfectly legitimate to remain a sole proprietorship. There are some (debatable) tax advantages to incorporation, and some liablity advantages, but a sole proprietorship is still a perfectly fine way to run a business. Wouldn't be _my _choice, but...


----------



## rebelman (Dec 12, 2005)

Spikes should not be used for pruning. For removals I use Klien.


----------



## Tree Frog (Dec 14, 2005)

Ok, I'm sure that you all have seen spike marks. But for those who haven't here you go. These are 30 years old and have left a mean scar. Not to mention the topping.


----------



## xander9727 (Dec 14, 2005)

Good pics.
Thanks.


----------



## smokechase II (Dec 14, 2005)

Tree Frog:
Lots of trees have enough bark so that they won't show scars as dramatically.
Do you or anyone else have photos of a tree that was killed by spikes? I.e. the intro of disease or insect via the spur looked to be the cause. This has been a common teaching for years and I'd like to get photos if possible. 
Thanks anyone.
{What does look neat on birch/aspen is when a bear marks territory with claw marks. Why doesn't a national arborist society go after those jerks?}


----------



## Koa Man (Dec 14, 2005)

smokechase II said:


> Tree Frog:
> 
> {What does look neat on birch/aspen is when a bear marks territory with claw marks. Why doesn't a national arborist society go after those jerks?}



Deer also do something similar, but I don't know if it is to mark territory or to get the felt off the new antlers. They will rub their antlers against tree trunks, often times removing large sections of the outer bark in the process.


----------



## Tom Dunlap (Dec 14, 2005)

The case of climbing spikes killing trees by themselves might be hard to prove. IN the case of using spikes during the spring oak wilt season has been shown to almost guaranty the death of the tree though. Did the tree die from OW or spikes? In my court, it would be the spikes since the tree would be alive if they hadn't been spike pruned.

Take a look at other bark wounds that haven't killed trees:

http://images.google.com/images?q=a...rls=com.netscape:en-US&start=40&sa=N&filter=0

Does that jusify using spikes or carving trees? Absolutely NOT!


----------



## xander9727 (Dec 14, 2005)

But Tom, I really luv Cindy Lou and I want the whole world to know it. I've got's to carve her name in a Beech.


----------



## DFD34 (Dec 17, 2005)

*spikes*

None


----------



## climber1423 (Dec 18, 2005)

Tom Dunlap said:


> No, no, no...you guys must be too young to have learned from Harold McPeak. He knows which spikes to use for pruning.
> 
> Read in his Facts section:
> 
> ...


Tom it look like once a year you make yourself look like an a$$ over something you know is wrong. Quit puffing the magic dragon ( no its not the boys pet) and come back to reality.


----------



## rahtreelimbs (Dec 18, 2005)

climber1423 said:


> Tom it looks like once a year you make yourself look like an a$$ over something you know is wrong. Quit puffing the magic dragon ( no its not the boys pet) and come back to reality.




 :bang:


----------



## bwalker (Dec 19, 2005)

I am not a arborist and as such do not understand your pet peeves.
In my neck of the woods its not uncommon at all to have red oaks and yellow birchs full of holes from sap suckers and wood peckers. This doesnt hurt the trees at all, so I am wondering how a few gaff marks will kill a tree.
Liek I said I am no arborist. I am just wondering.


----------



## fmueller (Dec 19, 2005)

Bwalker has a point. What about them pesky woodpeckers. I 've also seen in the north woods where black bear like to sharpen thier claws on a tree and will peel off huge splinters of wood for something to do. Thier claws make gaffs look like zits.


----------



## Ax-man (Dec 19, 2005)

Think of it this way, we can't change what animals do to trees, this is a natural , random occurence that can't be controlled for the most part. 

On the other side of the coin a man that spikes a tree is a deliberate act causing deep punture wounds that knocks out part of the trees vascular system causing harm to the tree that otherwise could be avoided. 

Any wounds to a tree wheather naturally inflicted or done on purpose are harmful to trees, we as arborists have a choice this is the difference.

Larry


----------



## fmueller (Dec 19, 2005)

I spoze, but trees are alot tougher than what they get credit for here sometimes.


----------



## climber1423 (Dec 19, 2005)

bwalker said:


> I am not a arborist and as such do not understand your pet peeves.
> In my neck of the woods its not uncommon at all to have red oaks and yellow birchs full of holes from sap suckers and wood peckers. This doesnt hurt the trees at all, so I am wondering how a few gaff marks will kill a tree.
> Liek I said I am no arborist. I am just wondering.



Thats true but spikes dig in farther and and make a cut in the tree just not a little hole. And most people dont sterilize their spikes which can result in carring disease from one tree to anyother. And you make way more spike wounds than an animal will make. Soo that my 2cents.

thx Dan


----------



## climber1423 (Dec 19, 2005)

bwalker said:


> I am not a arborist and as such do not understand your pet peeves.
> In my neck of the woods its not uncommon at all to have red oaks and yellow birchs full of holes from sap suckers and wood peckers. This doesnt hurt the trees at all, so I am wondering how a few gaff marks will kill a tree.
> Liek I said I am no arborist. I am just wondering.



Thats true but spikes dig in farther and and make a cut in the tree just not a little hole. And most people dont sterilize their spikes which can result in carring disease from one tree to anyother. And you make way more spike wounds than an animal will make. Soo that my 2cents.

thx Dan


----------



## xander9727 (Dec 19, 2005)

It's not a matter of killing the tree, it's a matter of doing harm to the tree. Any cuts made into trees damage them. This includes pruning cuts. Proper pruning cuts should be to correct deficiencies in a trees structure, prevent mechanical failure, to remove an obstruction or hazard, or to limit the spread of disease. With all of these examples the empasis is on doing minor damage now to prevent major damage later. For any invasive surgery a doctor must enter the body. There is always a risk of infection, injury or death with any invasive procedure. The mitigating factor is that a much greater injury is avoided by making the smaller injury. Yes trees can survive from some vascular damage. However, why make the injury if a method is known to get the same result without the injury. The focus needs to be on what is best for the tree not the amount of injury a tree can tolerate.


----------



## climber1423 (Dec 19, 2005)

xander9727 said:


> It's not a matter of killing the tree, it's a matter of doing harm to the tree. Any cuts made into trees damage them. This includes pruning cuts. Proper pruning cuts should be to correct deficiencies in a trees structure, prevent mechanical failure, to remove an obstruction or hazard, or to limit the spread of disease. With all of these examples the empasis is on doing minor damage now to prevent major damage later. For any invasive surgery a doctor must enter the body. There is always a risk of infection, injury or death with any invasive procedure. The mitigating factor is that a much greater injury is avoided by making the smaller injury. Yes trees can survive from some vascular damage. However, why make the injury if a method is known to get the same result without the injury. The focus needs to be on what is best for the tree not the amount of injury a tree can tolerate.



Great post xander
you cant explain it much better than that.


----------



## Tom Dunlap (Dec 21, 2005)

climber1423 said:


> Tom it look like once a year you make yourself look like an a$$ over something you know is wrong. Quit puffing the magic dragon ( no its not the boys pet) and come back to reality.



Did you read ALL of my posts on this thread? The obvious sarcasm must not have been evident to you. 

This whole thread is a troll in case anyone missed the point 

Have some fun...lighten up fella 

McPeak was outed more than six years ago on the ISA forum. At least once per year someone "discovers" him again and we have a time kicking ol' Harold around a little.


----------



## climber1423 (Dec 21, 2005)

I know its a troll but some people still do it. And after all Im talking to "Mr. Crampons" And are the still working out?


----------



## kf_tree (Dec 21, 2005)

climber1423

why don't you come back and post after you finish school and actually work a few years in the field, instead of bsing with husky288 about what great tree men you are.


----------



## notahacker (Dec 21, 2005)

kf_tree said:


> climber1423
> 
> why don't you come back and post after you finish school and actually work a few years in the field, instead of bsing with husky288 about what great tree men you are.


:sword:


----------



## rahtreelimbs (Dec 21, 2005)

kf_tree said:


> climber1423
> 
> why don't you come back and post after you finish school and actually work a few years in the field, instead of bsing with husky288 about what great tree men you are.




HaHaHa!!!


----------



## Tom Dunlap (Dec 22, 2005)

TREETX said:


> What kind of spikes/crampons you guys like to use when pruning trees?



The next time I do ice storm removals I'm going to buy a pair of mono-points. The Foot Fangs that I have now work fine but the double front points get a bit rocky sometimes.

What do other climbers use?


----------



## Redbull (Dec 22, 2005)

I use a portable torch to melt my way to the top! J/K Tom. That sounds like an interesting approach to climbing iced over trees.


----------



## xander9727 (Dec 22, 2005)

I use crampons but I might try some of the wesco over boot calk sandles.


----------



## xander9727 (Dec 22, 2005)

Tom,
Don't let them ruffle your feathers..........once they have a decade or so of experience and read your name in the a lot of the pubs they may get your sarcasm..........or they may just ask Harold who his site builder is.


----------



## Redbull (Dec 22, 2005)

No disrespect meant to Tom, just razzing him. I'd like to learn more about using crampons or caulks on ice covered trees. We've been known to have an ice storm or two in Kansas City.


----------



## climber1423 (Dec 22, 2005)

kf_tree said:


> climber1423
> 
> why don't you come back and post after you finish school and actually work a few years in the field, instead of bsing with husky288 about what great tree men you are.



Well for all you know which is nothing about me. I have had hmm... lets say 3 years of experience (1 on our own and 2 with small tree service.) And there past 4 summers I have been out making money ever day so dont pull that bullsh!! on me. And ya me Husky288 (my brother) talk about how we a good "tree men" notice I said good and *NEVER *said "great." Just 2 weeks ago we were talking to one of my brothers x boss and he said " Ya you'll guys are going to do great in anything you guys do. Id hire you guys any day" He's been in the business about 15 years and I think hes been around the block a few time and see something in us!


----------



## kf_tree (Dec 22, 2005)

climber1423


when i first started to post here i butted heads with tom alot. but over time i learned he really had a lot to offer and we should be gratefull he shares his knowledge, he also practice's what he preaches.

he has a very good out look on life and does not look at things at face value. instead of attacking him, you would be wise to try and learn from him. he always has an interesting way of putting a spin on things, to look at them from a different perspective.

i know your just a young pup, but now's the best time for you to think about things differently.


----------



## Husky288XP (Dec 22, 2005)

Climber1423,

Don't worry, we will have our day. When Kenny and Richy work for us, and they start b%tching tell them to **** and get up that tree. Plus at the rate you are climbing, one day you'll be giving Jim Roach, Teti, Strausser, etc a run for their money. 

What do Rich and Ken have to put on their resumes; other then Ken's modeling picture.

Are they a Cert. Arborist, college grad. or even have some college exp. in Hort or Forestry, etc?

Remember years on big removals take their toll. Will a tree service hire Ken when he is 50 and beat to sh!t from hardcore removals everyday, yet lacks any other real professional credentials?


----------



## Tom Dunlap (Dec 23, 2005)

:bang:

:welcome: 

It's fun to pull a fellas rope once in a while...


----------



## kf_tree (Dec 23, 2005)

Husky288XP said:


> Climber1423,
> 
> Don't worry, we will have our day. When Kenny and Richy work for us, and they start b%tching tell them to **** and get up that tree. Plus at the rate you are climbing, one day you'll be giving Jim Roach, Teti, Strausser, etc a run for their money.
> 
> ...




i make no bones about it..............i'm in tree work for the money. if having a arborist cert would give me a pay raise then i would have one. but in my area it would mean squat. like i said before i don't care if i work for you as long as you pay my day rate. i've been on both side's . i owned my own business and got tired of the head ache's and i'm happier working for some one. when i met you , didn't you tell me you wish they would let you attempt some of the big removals at work? why aspire to be something, then slam it?
i think i told rich what i make, why don't you ask him what my day rate is?


besides if you were as smart as you think you are you would have gone to school for a career in a better field than tree work.


----------



## climber1423 (Dec 23, 2005)

kf_tree said:


> i make no bones about it..............i'm in tree work for the money. if having a arborist cert would give me a pay raise then i would have one. but in my area it would mean squat. like i said before i don't care if i work for you as long as you pay my day rate. i've been on both side's . i owned my own business and got tired of the head ache's and i'm happier working for some one. when i met you , didn't you tell me you wish they would let you attempt some of the big removals at work? why aspire to be something, then slam it?
> i think i told rich what i make, why don't you ask him what my day rate is?
> 
> 
> besides if you were as smart as you think you are you would have gone to school for a career in a better field than tree work.



Wow thats terrible your in it for the money. Steves in it for the love of the trees. And he going to own a company and he wont have to climb anymore. When you first meet him he was learning the ropes and wanted to get a feel for it. Now he knows that big removal are a pain in the a$$ and hires monkey (like you) to do it. And he can crack the whip and say " Lets go, get this sh!! done and get ur 75 dollars for the day"


----------



## kf_tree (Dec 23, 2005)

climber1423 said:


> Wow thats terrible your in it for the money. Steves in it for the love of the trees. And he going to own a company and he wont have to climb anymore. When you first meet him he was learning the ropes and wanted to get a feel for it. Now he knows that big removal are a pain in the a$$ and hires monkey (like you) to do it. And he can crack the whip and say " Lets go, get this sh!! done and get ur 75 dollars for the day"



after you grow up a bit.......come back and i'll speak to you. steve doesn't love tree's he just loves feeling wood, other people's as well as his own.  

i see no point in going back and forth with you.........because at 15 i'm sure you know everything.


----------



## Husky288XP (Dec 23, 2005)

Alright enough,

Dan's right I like arboriculture for the trees, not the money. Ken some people with a modest amount of brains, such as myself, do it for the gratification. I don't turn wrenches, play with a plethora of modded saws, etc. I like tree care from a holistic approach. I have removed a few big white and red oaks with 36" plus DBH, but commented on how it would be nice to crane a big tree since it is not a common occurence around my area.

I believe a few successful people told me to pursue what I love to do, and the money will follow.


----------



## climber1423 (Dec 23, 2005)

There you go again with putting words in my mouth. I never said I knew everything, I just use my knowledge of what I know. Which I think is alot for my age. O' and I bet you have your dictionary rate next to your computer looking up Steves' wide range of vocabulary.


----------



## xander9727 (Dec 23, 2005)

climber1423 said:


> There you go again with putting words in my mouth. I never said I knew everything, I just use my knowledge of what I know. Which I think is alot for my age. O' and I bet you have your dictionary rate next to your computer looking up Steves' wide range of vocabulary.



Don't confuse knowing a lot for a 15 yo with know a lot about any subject.
Experience isn't everything but it is essential to truly understand any subject.
You are at a pivotal age.........if you shun the people that have the knowledge you need, you will choose a difficult road. Experience often gives us the ability to recognize mistakes before they happen.........or happen again. If you refuse to humble yourself a little to wisdom then you will have to learn it all the hard way. 
This is not the profession to make a lot of mistakes in........mistakes in arboriculture usually cost a lot of money and/ or pain.
There are old arborist and bold arborist.........but there aren't any old, bold arborist.


----------



## kf_tree (Dec 23, 2005)

hey husky288xp

you better tell your parents your little brother figued out how to get past net nanny again. ha ha ha


----------



## a_lopa (Dec 23, 2005)

im in it for the $$$ thats for sure,who would do this crap for the love of it?


----------



## climber1423 (Dec 23, 2005)

What a come back Ken. Did you get that one online or did you think of it all by yourself.
And a lopa people that are in it for the love of trees, are the people who will succeed. Anyone can climb a tree and or cut it down. If Steve didnt love it theres no way he would being going to school for it or even climbing period. People who are in it for the money are arrogant assh0les. Who think they are good but they know the basics to get by.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Dec 23, 2005)

Forget it xander - this is the kind that only learns by hard knocks, and after a loooong time.

Or not at all.


----------



## rahtreelimbs (Dec 23, 2005)

Husky288XP said:


> Climber1423,
> 
> Don't worry, we will have our day. When Kenny and Richy work for us, and they start b%tching tell them to **** and get up that tree. Plus at the rate you are climbing, one day you'll be giving Jim Roach, Teti, Strausser, etc a run for their money.
> 
> ...




How did I get pulled into this??? 

Steve you know well what I do and I am happy doing it!

Some men are chiefs and some are indians..............I fall into the indian category.

I have worked for you.....and.....you have worked for me. Never a bad moment on the job.

As long as the individual is happy where they are in life that is all that really matters.

I have one person to impress and try to improve on and that is myself!


----------



## kf_tree (Dec 23, 2005)

climber1423 said:


> What a come back Ken, Thanks alot steve called my mom and now i'm grounded.
> And a lopa people that are in it for the love of trees, are the people who will go broke and be home less. Anyone can climb a tree and or cut it down except me and steve, were too scared. If Steve didnt love it theres no way he would be bending over taking the wood by his teachers at school. People who are in it for the money are intelligent people who support their families and have money in the bank.



well put wee one..........


----------



## xander9727 (Dec 23, 2005)

Are there any non-profit tree companies.............I mean ones that are non-profit intentionally?


----------



## a_lopa (Dec 23, 2005)

xander9727 said:


> Are there any non-profit tree companies.............I mean ones that are non-profit intentionally?



husky288 is the first


----------



## a_lopa (Dec 23, 2005)

rahtreelimbs said:


> How did I get pulled into this???
> 
> Steve you know well what I do and I am happy doing it!
> 
> ...



hey rich **** and get back up the tree!!!!


----------



## rahtreelimbs (Dec 23, 2005)

a_lopa said:


> hey rich **** and get back up the tree!!!!




Too cold................maybe tomorrow!!!


----------



## climber1423 (Dec 25, 2005)

KF tree people like you who drive dodges are the poor one who cant afford real trucks like GMC/Chevy. (And that stupid trophy on the front grill. Whats that from the special olympics? ) 
A lopa dont get mad that you cant afford a top handle saw because your not making enough money and you have to use corona in the tree. 
You guys on here are a bunch of bull????ers tring to get over on people. What your getting is an erection from fighting with other guys!


----------



## kf_tree (Dec 25, 2005)

climber1423 said:


> KF tree people like you who drive dodges are the poor one who cant afford real trucks like GMC/Chevy. (And that stupid trophy on the front grill. Whats that from the special olympics? )
> A lopa dont get mad that you cant afford a top handle saw because your not making enough money and you have to use corona in the tree.
> You guys on here are a bunch of bull????ers tring to get over on people. What your getting is an erection from fighting with other guys!



your just upset because santa [email protected] in your stocking. i didn't set out to buy a dodge. i bought a cummins wrapped in a dodge truck. 250,000 miles and purrs like a kitten. i also have a 2004 land rover discovery and a 71 mercedes with 62,000 mi. not bad for a wanna be tree man making 75.00 a day huh? 

steve must be happy to be home for the winter break.......in a few days he may even be able to sit down

i bet you hope you get the same teachers he had. or should i say the same teachers that had him.


----------



## Tom Dunlap (Dec 25, 2005)

Is 1423 really 15? I don't know the guy but it sounds like some of you do know him in real life. If he is 15 he's sure doing a good job of sharing all of his worldly knowledge...and impressing me with his ability to ingratiate himself to the rest of the profession.


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas (Dec 25, 2005)

Husky288XP said:


> I believe a few successful people told me to pursue what I love to do, and the money will follow.



The money won't be guaranteed, but if you love what you do, then you're happy for those 40 to 60 hours a week while your at work. I chose tree work as a career, and I really enjoy my job. I'm not a wealthy man, but I have a nice home, newer vehicles, and support my family comfortably.
I feel sorry for guys who are in it for the money, because there's not much money in it. Plus, they spend their days doing work that doesn't make them happy. I can't imagine dreading going to work, hating it all day, and only have a little money to show for it. I've had jobs like that, it sucks!


----------



## Tom Dunlap (Dec 25, 2005)

A very wise person shared an understanding with me quite a while ago. What ever drives a person or makes them complete, will never be attained. If fame is yhour drive, you will never be famous enough, if money is your drive, there will never be enough money in the world to satisfy you. The carrot on the stick is as addictive as heroin. Make your peace with the addiction and then get on with life. 

Money needs to be made but there is such a thing as "just enough" Same as any drive. When more is necessary the drive can become a disfunction.


----------



## xander9727 (Dec 25, 2005)

Good post Tom.


----------



## climber1423 (Dec 25, 2005)

Finally I agree with Tom this is what the rest of you guys should really pay attention too!


----------



## kf_tree (Dec 25, 2005)

Tom Dunlap said:


> A very wise person shared an understanding with me quite a while ago. What ever drives a person or makes them complete, will never be attained. If fame is yhour drive, you will never be famous enough, if money is your drive, there will never be enough money in the world to satisfy you. The carrot on the stick is as addictive as heroin. Make your peace with the addiction and then get on with life.
> 
> Money needs to be made but there is such a thing as "just enough" Same as any drive. When more is necessary the drive can become a disfunction.



tom

i have a spin for you...........what if my drive is to be happy? is there no point in chasing happiness since i will never be happy enough?


----------



## Tom Dunlap (Dec 25, 2005)

KF,

How would you answer that? 


The answer that I would give works for me and is probably different than the answer for you.


----------



## Koa Man (Dec 25, 2005)

I am in the tree business to make money. The fact that I also like the work is secondary. I need to make money to support my family comfortably and save up enough for retirement. Anyone who is in it purely for the love of trees, I would be happy to hire you, give you loads of tree work and be happy to pay you a subsistance wage. You will be able to buy basic food, shelter and clothing, but nothing fancy....but hey, you are in it for the love of trees, not to make money.


----------



## treeseer (Dec 26, 2005)

Koa Man said:


> I am in the tree business to make money. The fact that I also like the work is secondary. I need to make money to support my family comfortably and save up enough for retirement. Anyone who is in it purely for the love of trees, I would be happy to hire you, .


Glad that works for you, Wesley. I got into it and stay in it because it's where I fit in the universe. I think arboriculture is my best shot at leaving this place better than I found it; the clean-up motto works in the big picture too.

That's why I'm in the tree biz. The benefits like the money that supports the fam flow from the fact that it's what I am supposed to be doing. This is proven by the immense pleasure that flows from seeing trees grow healthy and strong thanks in part to my care. Second-best feeling in the world.


----------



## rebelman (Dec 26, 2005)

Right on seer. What you said. Word.


----------



## Bermie (Dec 29, 2005)

Rock on 'seer!!
...and BTW don't use spikes while pruning


----------

